# Anyone Wanna Text?



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

.


----------



## riverboats (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi. I don't mind, if you have whatsapp


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm good- as long as you are in the USA then I can text ya  PM me?


----------



## blu5 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have whatsapp....
Anyone?


----------

